

Ex-Goldman Sachs employee acquitted on appeal for "stealing" source code - radicaldreamer
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2012/02/17/justice-dealt-setback-in-case-against-ex-goldman-programmer/?smid=tw-nytimesdealbook&seid=auto

======
kylemaxwell
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3603103>

------
dantiberian
As I read that, he did _steal_ the code so isn't it a bad thing that he got
away with it?

~~~
greenyoda
I don't think he got away with it. He did spend a year of his life in federal
prison, and he'll probably have a very hard time ever getting another job now
that he has a reputation for stealing confidential information (anyone who
ever searches for his name on the web will immediately know). And Goldman
Sachs could still potentially sue him for damages, breach of contract, etc.

On the other hand, I think it's an extremely good thing that judges get upset
if the government tries to send someone to prison who didn't commit an actual
criminal offense.

